# VB-Programm



## Slotracer (20. Juli 2007)

Suche ein Programm zur Zeitschaltung von DC-Relais´ via handelsüblicher Relaiskarten (seriell, PCI oder USB incl. Produkt-Software-Bibliothek) und Speicherung der Schaltzeiten zur Dokumentation in einer Datenbank.
Wer kennt geeignete Software bzw. kann sonst helfen ?


----------



## Jacka (22. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Finde ich sehr interessant!
Bitte schreibe noch ein paar Details dazu, falls möglich.
Was willst du genau machen?
Welche Hardware hast du zur Verfügung? Also welches Relais, welche Karte?

Ansonsten schau mal unter:
http://www.franksteinberg.de/hardsteu.htm
http://www.b-kainka.de/msr/relais3.htm
Dort gibt es Hinweise zur Programmierung von Relais-Karten.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du hier nochmal schreibst.
Ich helfe dabei gerne! Finde sowas total spannend!

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Slotracer (23. Juli 2007)

Zunächst Dank für den Hinweis - wir suchen ein Programm mit dem wir auf sog. Carrera-Rennbahnen die einzelnen Fahrspuren für bestimmte Zeiteinheiten freischalten können und ggfs. nicht verbrauchte Restzeiten speichern. Bin selbst kein Programmierer und unser PC-Mensch fällt krankheitsbedingt für mehrere Monate aus ! Daher würden wir ein fertiges Programm bevorzugen, ggfs. mit Anpassung auf unsere Verhältnisse.

Die Relaiskarten wollen wir von http://www.Conrad.de, jeweils 8-er seriell, kaskadierbar, nehmen, aber es gibt auch höherwertige von http://www.quancom.de/qprod01/homed.htm.

Basis : Netzwerk win2k mit Pentium III-Rechnern / Freischaltung auf Zeit mit Speicherung von Restzeiten für 40 Spuren (5 x 8-er Relaiskarten) erforderlich / in einer Datenbank Protokollierung der Freischaltzeiten.
Fahrer soll sich per Chipcard (barcode) identifizieren, dann gibt das Programm die Zeiteinheit frei. 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ..


----------



## Jacka (23. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Habe beim googlen auch nicht mehr gefunden...

Also falls es bei euch nicht ganz so drängelt und ihr zeitlich etwas Spielraum habt,
würde ich euch gerne helfen.
Das Programmieren scheint kein Probelem zu sein.
Ich muss nur mal schauen, wie das mit dem Relais und der Bahn funktioniert.
Näheres per PN!

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Slotracer (23. Juli 2007)

Gern Jacka - gern auch per Email :  info@euro-race-center.com / Danke !


----------

